# Inland lake walleye pics



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's an evenings catch from Lake Margrethe. The smallest is 16". They were caught on a Ficious Zit in a perch pattern.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Nice catch Ian! I see you've strayed from HL in search of gaters....


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah, I got tired of HL and its lack of fish.


----------



## Tom 26133 (Feb 28, 2007)

nice catch!!! 

the glow smerch is one of my favorite jigs also, it catches big perch and finnikey eyes like there is no tommarrow.


----------



## HeavyF150 (Dec 5, 2005)

If you like to keep catching those walleyes on that lake you might want to keep it to yourself from here on out.
I'm guessing the reason you stopped fishing HL is because you used to catch fish there, and now you don't.
I can understand wanting to show off your catch, but I'd keep the lake name to PM's, or you won't be able to find a parking spot on it next year.
Michigan Sportsman magazine already did a story on the lake and that's bad enough.


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

Those are some "CLEAN" lookin' walts!!!


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

When's dinner!!!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice job on the eyes.....Mack


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

MS outing #4 this wknd to the lake mentioned above:lol:


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Nice catch!!!! Congrats


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

HeavyF150 said:


> If you like to keep catching those walleyes on that lake you might want to keep it to yourself from here on out.
> I'm guessing the reason you stopped fishing HL is because you used to catch fish there, and now you don't.
> I can understand wanting to show off your catch, but I'd keep the lake name to PM's, or you won't be able to find a parking spot on it next year.
> Michigan Sportsman magazine already did a story on the lake and that's bad enough.


Yeah, I dont think Id be letting the world know about it either.... So anyways, could I get some directions to the lake? :lol:


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice eyes. On smaller lakes like that one I try to keep the names out of the post, on larger or more well known lakes I dont really think it matters. strangely enough I pass that lake quite often and have never tried to fish it, who knew.


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

I've fished that lake before and all I caught was a single 3" dink perch. Most of the lake is shallow and weedy but I'm sure there are a lot of fish in there. I guess it's like any other lake you fish, you catch more fish if you fish where the fish are.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice fish Ian. I wouldn't sweat putting the lake name on the post. You still gotta find the fish to catch em'


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

HeavyF150 said:


> If you like to keep catching those walleyes on that lake you might want to keep it to yourself from here on out.
> I'm guessing the reason you stopped fishing HL is because you used to catch fish there, and now you don't.
> I can understand wanting to show off your catch, but I'd keep the lake name to PM's, or you won't be able to find a parking spot on it next year.
> Michigan Sportsman magazine already did a story on the lake and that's bad enough.


Wow, I just checked the road report and its bumper to bumper heading north on I-75! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

good thing its public nice catch


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

BAM! Nice job, Ian. 

I wouldn't worry too much about mentioning the lake name, seeing how we're talking about walleyes. Many here couldn't catch one if you gave 'em gps coordinates and pre-rigged rods. :evilsmile


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

HeavyF150 said:


> If you like to keep catching those walleyes on that lake you might want to keep it to yourself from here on out.
> I'm guessing the reason you stopped fishing HL is because you used to catch fish there, and now you don't.
> I can understand wanting to show off your catch, but I'd keep the lake name to PM's, or you won't be able to find a parking spot on it next year.
> Michigan Sportsman magazine already did a story on the lake and that's bad enough.


I'll take my chances and do what I want with the information I have. The problem with Houghton Lake is the milfoil issue. It has permanently changed the habitat in the lake and reduced the amount fish. Enjoy your day.

Those of you that have been here long enough, know I'm not afraid to give my opinion, or be coerced into do something I don't want to do. If I want to give a report on a lake, I'll give a report on a lake, if I don't want to give a report, I won't. I'll give specific info to friends that keep their mouths closed, but that's it. Lake Margrethe is a big lake with lots of walleye structure. Go find 'em boys.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I guess I don't see anything wrong with giving the name of the lake eithor. You still have to catchem.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Good job buddy, nice clean fish, great catch!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Burksee said:


> Wow, I just checked the road report and its bumper to bumper heading north on I-75! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Hey, I'm on my way now because of this.......J/K:lol:. Anywho, nice catch on the eyes man.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> Wow, I just checked the road report and its bumper to bumper heading north on I-75!
> __________________


Yeah it wont belong now before all the motels are booked full in Grayling:tdo12:


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Congrats on the eyes......I know where I'm a fishing this weekend....


----------



## Ara (Sep 10, 2005)

Lake Margrethe is not what I would call a small lake. It is 1,920 acres http://www.fishweb.com/maps/crawford/lk-margrethe/index.html 
That website include the GPS coordinates if you are unable to locate it in a google search. It is not exactly a secret by any means. Like it was said before; you still have to find them, then you have to catch them.


----------



## wolverine301 (Dec 21, 2005)

Burksee said:


> Wow, I just checked the road report and its bumper to bumper heading north on I-75! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Thanks for the heads-up...I was just packing the trunk with my gear...


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

they've been planting it for years..lots of weeds for cover and a ton of small gill an perch for forage. also has musky and pike..

light line is a must ..in the summer i've got my limit one day an skunked the next..
good luck an thanks for the report


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

nice catch


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

we have lks stocked with walleyes local........ ill save the gas and stay here !
nice pics !


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

nice job on the eyes thanks for sharing. 

Scott


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sea nympho said:


> BAM! Nice job, Ian.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about mentioning the lake name, seeing how we're talking about walleyes. Many here couldn't catch one if you gave 'em gps coordinates and pre-rigged rods. :evilsmile


* I know that's RIGHT!!!!!!!!*
Don't forget to tell 'em when to set the hook too!



ih772 said:


> I'll take my chances and do what I want with the information I have. The problem with Houghton Lake is the milfoil issue. It has permanently changed the habitat in the lake and reduced the amount fish. Enjoy your day.
> 
> Those of you that have been here long enough, know I'm not afraid to give my opinion, or be coerced into do something I don't want to do. If I want to give a report on a lake, I'll give a report on a lake, if I don't want to give a report, I won't. I'll give specific info to friends that keep their mouths closed, but that's it.* Lake Margrethe is a big lake with lots of walleye structure. Go find 'em boys.*


I'd rate that from a 1 to 10 , a direct punch in the 'nads..... a 10!!! 
:mischeif:


tommy-n said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


 What he said!!!



Lerxst said:


> nice job on the eyes thanks for sharing.
> 
> Scott


INDEED.
The really FUNNY thing is , Ian and I have never met in person , but I know damn well he'd send me the coordinates if I asked & saw to it I was on 'em- but that's just how guys like us roll....
VERY NICE.
:evilsmile


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice catch and thanks for the report. No better eating than those lily white bellys like so many of our inland lakes produce. There's lots of great inland walleye fishing all around this area, Margarethe is one of many. 

It is refreshing to get a fishing report with pics around here lately. The problem is lack of reports. If more of us posted reports with a few specifics to help others, we all would benefit. I enjoy seeing reports from various areas around the state, even if I don't have any intention on fishing there. 

If you don't want to see fishing reports, I suggest hanging out in the rivers and streams forum.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

JJ Mac said:


> The problem is lack of reports. If more of us posted reports with a few specifics to help others, we all would benefit.







JJ Mac said:


> If you don't want to see fishing reports, I suggest hanging out in the rivers and streams forum.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Guys have been shot in there just for saying the word '_report'_!


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

Good job, i havnt fished for the eyes through the ice ever. But id like 2.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Nice fish Ian...I knew you've been traveling up there!! Nice to find fish since there are none on HL anymore!! That's why I have not posted!! I've been on the perch trail down state!!


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

I have to :lol:, i caught walleyes way before the internet came to be. I dont need a specific lk and what their catching. I Find them myself.. It dosent take a rocket scientiest to figure a lk holds fish....


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> * I know that's RIGHT!!!!!!!!*
> Don't forget to tell 'em when to set the hook too!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Robert, you crack me up! :lol:


----------



## fishpoker (Feb 26, 2003)

Nice catch, I too fish the lake. Its not always easy. It also is a big lake. I am glad you posted the pictures with the report. No, I will not rush up there to fish it. But, as usual I will be there this summer. But I find it funny that so many so called sportsman are upset that you do post. Thats what I thought we we looking at this site for. I dislike it when someone post a report and pictures of unknown or private lakes. They are just blowing their own horn. Who cares if they catch them from a private farm pond, or a lake that is private.


----------

